# Tortoise Tags?



## Alaskamike (Sep 3, 2015)

Tortoise security 

I feel like I am sooooo careful to protect and keep my tortoises safe. But the other day , my 36 lb sulcata " Sal" pushed under a place in the chain link fence, while I was in the house. 

The recent heavy rains created a wash out there I didn't notice. And Sal was doing a walkabout feeding in about 1/4 acre. 

36 lbs is not a big sulcata but he really has powerful legs. 

Got him back rather quickly. But it was a wake up. I have 4-5 acres of thick woods around me. He could have virtually disappeared in there. 

Needless to say - no more unsupervised grazing walk abouts 
Even with chain link  

I went around and put down cement blocks in the places that are low and filled in overtop with dirt. That should help. 

But I do have a question. 

Has anyone had success with an epoxied tag? I was thinking of just my phone # on it. Or other means of ID. 

If anyone has had success with this , I would love to see a pic and know what you used. 

I know I can have him chipped. But that only works if someone turns him in to vet or humane shelter. 

Thanks. 
Mike


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2015)

Zamric stuck a metal I.D. tag onto the front of Walking Rock's carapace. It's in such a spot as to not get too much contact with rubbing, etc.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks
I looked at Sal's caprice in front and he does have a rather flat spot there. 
I think I'll give it a try. 

Just in case


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Sep 3, 2015)

What about an gps type thing? I know they have those for bikes. I wonder if someone has used it for a tort.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 3, 2015)

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> What about an gps type thing? I know they have those for bikes. I wonder if someone has used it for a tort.


I have looked into that. The ones made are for cats & dogs and go on a collar. But something could be rigged like that. 

I'm still looking. If I discover the perfect thing I'll post it. 

No one thinks their tort will ever escape. But I had some contractors over a time back and told them " if you have to come in thru the gate be certain to latch it behind you , my dog likes to take his own walk when he can " 

And sure enough , despite my waning and their promise, one of em left the gate open. My dog was 10 blocks away visiting a man in his garden when I found him. 

He needs a GPS collar tag. I'm getting one for him.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Sep 3, 2015)

Yikes that is quite the walk! Good thing you found him. I bet your tort could really clear some distance too. Gps is the way to go.


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 3, 2015)

You could get him microchipped, typically goes in the left rear leg high up in the fossa. You could glue the microchip medallion to the Carapace.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 3, 2015)

A local vet here in CA will epoxy the tag for desert tortoises on the shell, and include your or his phone number on the tag for very simple return. I don't have an image.

I like the PIT tags alot, but as pointed out, someone has to look with a scanner, so not easy or apparent.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 3, 2015)

deadheadvet said:


> You could get him microchipped, typically goes in the left rear leg high up in the fossa. You could glue the microchip medallion to the Carapace.


I do like the micro chips. Both my dogs have one. 
But if he was a mile into the woods , it would not help me locate him. 

There are several companies developing really small devices. About the size of 4 quarters stacked onto each other , one is solar powered - doesn't even need a battery. 

That will be available within 12 months. 
I might get one of those. That way he could be located within a few feet by GPS 
It would show on my cell phone. 

If that was epoxied well to shell , it would be a no brainier to find him quick.


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> I do like the micro chips. Both my dogs have one.
> But if he was a mile into the woods , it would not help me locate him.
> 
> There are several companies developing really small devices. About the size of 4 quarters stacked onto each other , one is solar powered - doesn't even need a battery.
> ...



Please share this info. Do you know how far it will work? I would lik one for finding my torts if ever stolen. This would be the only way of finding one. The chip and tag is only good if someone finds them and wants to return them. In your acreage neither will help locate him.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree! We need more info! What is this solar powered 4 quarter device? Lol What's the name?


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2015)

Bogie=babyDINO said:


> I agree! We need more info! What is this solar powered 4 quarter device? Lol What's the name?


I think I found it. @Alaskamike is this the same one you are talking about.
http://www.gizmag.com/retrievor-gps-tracking/29477/


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 4, 2015)

wellington said:


> I think I found it. @Alaskamike is this the same one you are talking about.
> http://www.gizmag.com/retrievor-gps-tracking/29477/


Yes that's the best one i've seen. 
I like that its solar powered and waterproof. 
Still on crowd funding campaign but will be available soon.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 4, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Thanks
> I looked at Sal's caprice in front and he does have a rather flat spot there.
> I think I'll give it a try.
> 
> ...


What a HANDSOME beast he is!


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 5, 2015)

There already is a microchipped small GPS tracker developed that can be easily surgically implanted. 

Experiments with people are being conducted, to make them evern easier and smaller. But one is already available and being used. A way to locate a child instantly if they go missing. Will locate them by GPS anywhere in the world within 15' 

The cost is high. , and if you call the company and activate it there is a 1,000 fee. That way they don't get allot of false alerts. But if your child went missing minutes matter. You wouldn't care about the fee. 

When the child is 16 ( I think , might be -18 in some States ) they have the option to have it removed. 

The cost ( if I remember - my son looked into it when he had his daughter ) was several thousand up front. I think 5k. I guess not only to pay for the device but the minor surgery to implant it. 

He decided not to do it , but I would understand if he did. 

They way technology is advancing , I expect this to be available soon at a cost that would make sense even for a tortoise. If it was like $500 
Many would do it for the expensive species.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 5, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Tortoise security
> 
> I feel like I am sooooo careful to protect and keep my tortoises safe. But the other day , my 36 lb sulcata " Sal" pushed under a place in the chain link fence, while I was in the house.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, there is a GPS microchip that vets can put into your tort and be able to track them with a app.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 5, 2015)

Good to know. Ill check it out


----------



## Twanderer (Aug 6, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Zamric stuck a metal I.D. tag onto the front of Walking Rock's carapace. It's in such a spot as to not get too much contact with rubbing, etc.


----------



## Twanderer (Aug 6, 2018)

Our Tortoise escaped from our back yard and was wandering the neighborhood for 3 days (spotted all over the place) and we finally got him back. That being said we have had concerns about him escaping again so wanted to "tag" him. I see that you have a tag on yours, what did you use as an adhesive and how long does it stay on?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2018)

Twanderer said:


> Our Tortoise escaped from our back yard and was wandering the neighborhood for 3 days (spotted all over the place) and we finally got him back. That being said we have had concerns about him escaping again so wanted to "tag" him. I see that you have a tag on yours, what did you use as an adhesive and how long does it stay on?


Sad to day, @Zamric hasn't been here lately. But it looks like some sort of shower/tub adhesive. As long as you don't get it on the growth seams it should be ok.


----------

